# DAX Countrow Filter Userelationship not working together



## SarahOrtega (Nov 11, 2019)

Does anyone know why the DAX below is not working? Do I have it in the wrong order?

BTS Actual = CALCULATE(COUNTROWS('Schedule','Schedule'[Actual Count]),
FILTER('Schedule','Schedule'[WO Type]="BTS")
USERELATIONSHIP('Calendar'[Date],'Schedule'[Actual date performed]))

Power BI just keeps saying syntax error no matter what I try.


----------



## gazpage (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, COUNTROWS only takes a single argument, and you need a comma between your FILTER and USERELATIONSHIP.


----------



## sadath (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi
in COUNTROWS just put the table name only ,  like  COUNTROWS('Schedule')


----------

